# Photography Question



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

I posted last night about a button I found.  I am trying to get a close up, clear picture of it.  My camera is a Kodak Easyshare.  I have tried the setting with the flower (macro), with and without flash, and under a magnifying glass.  Does anyone have any suggestions or know of a good setting for me to try?  Thanks for any input.  It's a very cool button, and I'd like to find out more about it.


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 7, 2009)

I use macro mode for all my close up shots. For some photos I have to move the subject further away, zoom in, and refocus to get a nice clean shot.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 7, 2009)

Sometimes it helps to have another small object or something beside the small object that the camera can focus easier on . Maybe write with black marker on a piece of paper and place the button near or on top of it . Might Help. Bright light and a Macro.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!!  I will try your techniques and let you know what works and post a pic.  Would they have had the ability to shrink a photo to fit on a button back then?  Why would they do that?  It almost looks to me like it is painted because of the lines.  They are like the small ones on a dollar bill.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Laur,
 I have an Easyshare too, although I seldom use it.  I found the best way to take macro shots with it is with a tripod, if possible (actually it's pretty important or else the slightest movement will blur the shot like crazy), and manual settings.  Zoom that sucker in as far as it will go (mine has a 5x lens) and then manual focus it for the closest focal point.  Move the camera around until the button you want to shoot is in focus.  How many megapixels?  Take the shot with the best resolution.  You should be able to zoom into it pretty far and still have good resolution.  Then you could host the shot on a site like Photobucket and post a nice large picture of it.  It's a bit of work, but I've found it works pretty well.  Good luck.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks CanYa.  I never thought to zoom.  Duh!  I need a tripod too, you're right.  My camera is 8.2 megapixels.  Thanks again for everyones' tips. 
 Joe took a pic (under the B******n dump thread), but it still doesn't capture the detail I wanted.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 7, 2009)

Another trick is to take a max res pic (8.2mp) and crop it down to just the button and immediate environs, to fit in a 200kb setting such as this.. this way, you don't need to worry about macro focusing problems.. whatever you do, do it now, so I can finally see the button!!! []


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

There's one pic up: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-259995/mpage-8/key-/tm.htm#265943


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 7, 2009)

.... must... see... closer.... [>:]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

I just can't make it work!  It's frustrating.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

Maybe I'll find another one and I'll be able to get a good picture.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 8, 2009)

Try to put the tip of a pencil near the button.  Sometimes it fools the camera.  To be honest, I have found that the high megapixel cameras were hard to take pics of small detailed items.  But Lobes had it right ....with the try to eliminate things that might distract the camera....white paper etc.  Brightest light of the day is in the AM...so you might want to try that ...Good luck ...


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone and Mad.  Maybe I could mail it to someone with a professional who'd be willing to take the picture.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's what I can do... []


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 10, 2009)

Great picture, Charlie.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## glass man (Nov 10, 2009)

DAMN CHARLIE YOU TAKE GREAT PICTURES! JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is a close pic. I take pics of small stuff alot.


----------

